# Deep Thoughts by Jose Martinez



## Jville (Aug 5, 2020)

What if a laser, wasn't a laser-but it cut like one?


----------



## Jville (Aug 5, 2020)

If a knive is suited for long hours of prep and doesn't need to be babied, shouldn't it be called a mule, rather than, a work horse?


----------



## Jville (Aug 5, 2020)

What if the best knife in the world hasn't been made yet? Shouldn't I just wait a little bit longer?


----------



## M1k3 (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Jville (Aug 5, 2020)

I always thought people on knife forums would talk about knifes, but it turns out they are chasing unicorns and going down rabbit holes.


----------



## inferno (Aug 5, 2020)

if a knife falls in the kitchen and no one is there to hear it, does it still make a sound?


----------



## simar (Aug 5, 2020)

What is the best cutting board material in the world? what size of board is the best in the world? Do I really need endgrain for my cutting board?


----------



## esoo (Aug 5, 2020)

if a knife falls in the kitchen, and no one is there to watch the tip break off, will it?


----------



## Kippington (Aug 6, 2020)

If you sat on a voodoo doll of yourself, would you ever be able to stand up?


----------



## Jville (Aug 6, 2020)

If a knife is so sharp that it doesn't take any effort to cut something, can you really take the credit?


----------



## ian (Aug 6, 2020)

Jville said:


> If a knife is so sharp that it doesn't take any effort to cut something, can you really take the credit?



What credit? Noone cares if you cut something. A slice of cucumber is just one more step toward the grave.


----------



## juice (Aug 6, 2020)

Is it really pronounced "Thighland"?


----------



## ian (Aug 6, 2020)

If a knife is 49mm at the heel and has new wenge shoes, should I hold it from the tip so the heel is at its usual place in the back of the shoe?

Edit: I thought I was making a deep thought but it turns out this is just triggering an obsessive compulsive reaction in me. We either need to change terminology asap, or hold our knives backwards.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Aug 7, 2020)

We farm plants for vegetables, cut up & eat them, right?

Could it be that the plants are actually farming us, feed us, & giving us oxygen until we eventually expire and turn into fertilizer that they can consume?


----------



## ma_sha1 (Aug 7, 2020)

Should gyuto, i.e. Japanese term for cow knife, be called a pig knife if it’s mostly used to cut pork? 

Should gyuto be banned in India since cow cutting is illegal?  

Why is it when a small piece broke off the front of a gyuto, it’s tipped, but when a big piece broke off, it’s Nakiri?


----------



## Qapla' (Aug 7, 2020)

ma_sha1 said:


> Should gyuto, i.e. Japanese term for cow knife, be called a pig knife if it’s mostly used to cut pork?


They do in fact have a specialized "pig cutter" knife. 
http://zknives.com/knives/kitchen/misc/type/Butakiri.shtml


----------



## inferno (Aug 7, 2020)

i prefer the term "cow sword"


----------



## ma_sha1 (Aug 7, 2020)

What’s the best kitchen knive to open packages with?


----------



## tchan001 (Aug 7, 2020)

ma_sha1 said:


> What’s the best kitchen knive to open packages with?


The leftover from your Shig nakiri. LOL


----------



## ma_sha1 (Aug 7, 2020)

Why is there even workpony when we all know that pony doesn’t actually work?


----------



## ma_sha1 (Aug 7, 2020)

tchan001 said:


> The leftover from your Shig nakiri. LOL



You are mistaken, I am JML, I’ve neverseen a Shig. yet, just asking questions to learn.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2020)

ma_sha1 said:


> You are mistaken, I am JML, I’ve neverseen a Shig. yet, just asking questions to learn.


It's against forum rules to have two user names.


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 7, 2020)

ma_sha1 said:


> We farm plants for vegetables, cut up & eat them, right?
> 
> Could it be that the plants are actually farming us, feed us, & giving us oxygen until we eventually expire and turn into fertilizer that they can consume?


Ha ha, that should be posted in the psychedelic drugs thread


----------



## gregfisk (Aug 7, 2020)

If you only open your packages with a knife, how do you open your very first knife?


----------



## McMan (Aug 7, 2020)

gregfisk said:


> If you only open your packages with a knife, how do you open your very first knife?


Deep thoughts, man. You just translated the omnipotence paradox to knives!


----------



## daveb (Aug 7, 2020)

I'm a simple guy. I opened my first knife package with someone else's knife. I still reach for someone else's knife for packages.


----------



## Colin (Aug 7, 2020)

"K&S may break my bones, but words will never hurt me"


----------



## Qapla' (Aug 8, 2020)

Which will arrive faster: A keris shipped via the Singapore postal service to Finland, or a puukko shipped via the Finnish postal service to Singapore?


----------



## Uncle Mike (Aug 10, 2020)

If a man says something in the forest and there’s no woman there, is he still wrong?


----------



## ian (Aug 10, 2020)

Uncle Mike said:


> If a man says something in the forest and there’s no woman there, is he still wrong?



Probably. Why do you think he went to the forest to say it in the first place?


----------

